# General Chat > General Discussion >  Travelling to Perth alone

## robwotson

Hi I am travelling to Perth in October for a year not sure where else to go, first time on my own travelling.

Is anyone else travelling? I have a year visa, be lovely to hear from people as well who is going the same time, bit nervous and not sure where to stay yet.

----------


## xenosadams

I traveled from Syndey to Cairns for four weeks in 2009 and not spend a single night without meeting new people. Each time I had to leave a place, I felt a little sad because I had to leave the wonderful people behind it and is afraid of not meeting someone in the nearby town, but it is never happened. Plus, you tend to meet people more than once during your trip, because most people take the same routes.

----------


## punkcobe

Western Australia's most populous city Perth is best for safe and memorable traveling alone or with family. traveling in Perth you can get great experience. There are so many attractive destinations like Cottesloe Beach, Adventure World and many more historical and museum.

----------


## donaldjack159

I traveled from Syndey to Cairns for four weeks in 2009 and not spend a single night without meeting new people. Each time I had to leave a place, I felt a little sad because I had to leave the wonderful people behind it and is afraid of not meeting someone in the nearby town, but it is never happened. Plus, you tend to meet people more than once during your trip, because most people take the same routes.

----------


## GFI

Perth is the ideal place for a particular day out or stay. Excellent shopping, eating out, entertainment, traditions and heritage, leisure and sport are all within close closeness in the city centre.

----------


## Jessica Martin

Definitely dear, Perth is the ideal place for making holidays. I visited there couple of times and enjoyed everytime with my friends.

----------


## manojabichandani

Perth is the Ideal place for Traveling.

----------


## rajnish

> I traveled from Syndey to Cairns for four weeks in 2009 and not spend a single night without meeting new people. Each time I had to leave a place, I felt a little sad because I had to leave the wonderful people behind it and is afraid of not meeting someone in the nearby town, but it is never happened. Plus, you tend to meet people more than once during your trip, because most people take the same routes.


Yes you are Wright.

----------

